# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Zebra Finch

## Anastasis

Καλησπερα παιδια.Εδω και λιγο καιρο σκε8τομαι να πιασω ενα ζευγαρι Zebra Finch.Για κλουβι εχω μια ζευγαρωστρα αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη για να ικανοποιεισει τα πουλια.Επισης δεν ξερω αν θα χωραει την 8ωλια στο κλουβι.Επισης αν μπορειτε να μου δωσετε πληρο8οριες για την αναπαραγωγη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλό κλουβί!  :Happy: 
Το τέλειο κλουβί είναι.....

Όταν λες πιάσεις εννοείς αγοράσεις/πάρεις; Με το καλό να έρθουν στα χέρια σου λοιπόν!!!!  :winky: 

Φωλιά θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις ξύλινη σε σχήμα κουτιού παρά αυτή την ψάθινη!!!!
Βάλε ξύλινες φυσικές πατήθρες..... σε διάφορα μεγέθη!

Δες αυτά τα θέματα!

*Zebra Finch:  Χρωματικές Μεταλλάξεις*


*Διατροφή των Παραδείσιων Πουλιών*


*Μίγματα Σπόρων για  Εξωτικά - Παραδείσια*


*Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς*

----------


## Anastasis

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Efthimis98

Και επίσης αυτά τα θέματα για να προετοιμάσεις τις φυσικές πατήθρες πριν μπουν στο κλουβί!!!  :Happy: 

*Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!**Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία*

----------


## Anastasis

παιδια εκανα ερευνα για τα ζεμπρακια και μου ειπε ενας 8ιλοσ μου οτι πουλαει ενας κυριος ζεμπρακια 5ευρω το ζευγαρι.Ειναι ευκαιρια?

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν τον ξέρεις από κοντά ναι, είναι !
Αλλά αν όχι, λίγο δύσκολο έως απίθανο να είναι υγιές και να κάνουν 5 ευρώ!!!  :Happy: 

Συνήθως πολλοί ιδιώτες τα πουλάνε περίπου 5 ευρώ..../

----------


## Anastasis

Ναι.Εχει αρκετα ζωα αυτο.Επισης μου ειπε οτι εχει ενα ζεμπρακι πιο μεγαλο απο τα κανονικα 15 ευρω.Νομιζω το ειπε williams

----------


## vasilis.a

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να μην ειναι υγιη τα πουλακια επειδη καποιος τα δινει 5 ευρω.μπορει να μην θελει να βγαλει πολλα (!)λεφτα η να εχει παρα πολλα πουλια που να θελει να τα ξεφορτωθει.τσαμπα τα δινει αν ειναι ετσι απλα να προσεξεις να μην ειναι αδερφια.

----------


## Anastasis

και κατι αλλο.τα ζεμπρακια τρωνε την τρο8η των καναρινιων η αλλη?

----------


## Anastasis

οκ.Θα τον ρωτησω.....

----------


## lagreco69

> και κατι αλλο.τα ζεμπρακια τρωνε την τρο8η των καναρινιων η αλλη?


Δεν τρωνε τα ιδια, δες εδω Μίγματα Σπόρων για Εξωτικά - Παραδείσια.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Νομιζω το ειπε williams


Λίγο περίεργο πάντως να έχουν 5 ευρώ... δεν ξέρω!!! Εγώ απλά το ανέφερα για να έχεις και μία άλλη, ίσως πιο καχύποπτη , άποψη!!!
Μάλλον τα είπε Εκθεσιακά Zebra Finch, και έχουν περίπου μέγεθος καναρινιού...

----------


## Anastasis

Ναι αυτα ειναι.Ειναι 5ευρω επειδη ο αν8ρωπος εχει καμια 30 ζεμπρακια και θελει να τα πουλεισει για να 8υγουν......

----------


## Anastasis

αυτη την τρωνε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι όχι όχι....
Άσχετα αν είναι για καναρίνια, είναι full σε ανθυγιεινά μπισκοτάκια.

Γιατί επιμένεις στην τροφή, το κάθε είδος έχει διαφορετικές απαιτήσεις σε τροφή.... δεν μπορεί ένα καναρίνι και ένα ζεμπράκι που κατάγεται από την Αυστραλία να τρώνε τα ίδια σπόρια. Έχουν διαμορφώσει την διατροφή τους ανάλογα με το μέρος στο οποίο ζουν. 
Αν δεν μπορείς να προσφέρεις τα στοιχειώδη πράγματα σε ένα είδος, δεν επεκτείνεις την εκτροφή σου, μένεις απλά στο ίδιο είδος....!

----------


## Anastasis

παιδια συγνομη αλλα σας τρελανα απο ερωτησεις...μια τελευταια!!!!Αν δυο αδελ8ια zebra 8inch γεννησουν τα συπτοματα των νεοσσων θα ειναι παρομοια με τα καναρινια?

----------


## Anastasis

οκ.τωρα καταλαβα τι τρο8η τρωνε......

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες!!!!  :Happy: 

*Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς*

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αν δυο αδελ8ια zebra 8inch γεννησουν τα συπτοματα των νεοσσων θα ειναι παρομοια με τα καναρινια?


Εννοείτε... η αιμομιξία υπάρχει σε όλα τα ζωντανά ζώα! Απαγορεύεται ρητά η αναπαραγωγή συγγενικών πουλιών. Οι νεοσσοί θα είναι ασθενής, με χαμηλά ποσοστά επιβίωσης ή δυσμορφίας....

----------


## Anastasis

ποσα χρονια ζουν τα ζεμπρακια?αυτο δεν το γρα8ει...μπορειτε να μου πειτε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Στην άγρια φύση γύρω στα 5 χρόνια, ενώ στην αιχμαλωσία κατά μέσο όρο 7 χρόνια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

ειναι αρκετα!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> ειναι αρκετα!!!


Για αυτα η για εσενα Ανασταση?

----------


## Anastasis

για αυτα

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το λες αυτό...;;;
Τα καναρίνια ζουν τα διπλάσια... ή έστω περισσότερα...

----------


## Anastasis

γιατι ειναι αρκετα μικρα και αντεχουν αρκετα χρονια

----------


## Efthimis98

Λύση υπάρχει.... ή χαρίζεις τα μικρά ή απλά δεν τα ζευγαρώνεις...
Και πιο απλά, ή απλά δεν τα παίρνεις.... λίγο αποθαρρυντικό αλλά έτσι είναι. Ή παίρνουμε κάτι που να μπορούμε να το συντηρήσουμε ή όχι......
Μπορεί να έχει μικρό κόστος και να καθιστάτε εύκολη η αγορά του... αλλά τι θα κάνεις με τα μικρά...
Αυτά πρέπει να τα σκεφτούμε πριν την απόκτηση!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

μαλον συγχιστηκαμε....Ασε να το εξηγισω.Εγω χαιρομαι που ζουν τοσα πολα χρονια και δεν περιμενα να ζουν τοσο. Εσεις καταλαβατε οτι επειδη ζουν αυτα τοσα πολα χρονια εμενα δεν μου αρεσει γιατι ισως να μην μου αρεσει να ζουν τοσο πολυ.....Τωρα καταλαβατε???

----------


## Efthimis98

Μμ.. ξεκαθάρισε το λίγο...

----------


## Anastasis

εμενα μου αρεσει τα πουλια να ζουν πολλα χρονια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχα... τώρα κατάλαβα..!!!  :Happy: 
Δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι.... τόσο ζουν...!!!

----------


## Anastasis

χαχαχα

----------


## Anastasis

παιδια τα αυγα των zebra finch θα τα κανουμε οπως τα καναρινια.δηλαδη να τα αφαιρουμε απο την φωλια και να τοποθετουμε πλαστικα μεχρι το τελευταιο αυγο ή να τα αφηνουμε?

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως θες.... ! Είναι στην κρίση.
Βέβαια, κατά κύριο λόγο τα zebra finch είναι πολύ καλοί γονείς....!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

ok.εσυ τι προτεινεις?

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν οι γονείς είναι έμπειροι, τότε δεν τίθεται θέμα. Ξέρουν τι να κάνουν. Αν δεν το έχεις ξανά επιχειρήσει τότε μην το δοκιμάσεις..!!!
Εμένα ένας φίλος μου έβγαλε 6 νεοσσούς με διαφορά 6 ημερών από τον πρώτο μέχρι τον τελευταίο, και επέζησαν όλα. Ταΐστηκαν αρκετά και ανεξαρτητοποιήθηκαν ομαλά!!!  :Happy: 
Ένα από αυτά είναι και ο Μόρτης μου....

----------


## Anastasis

οκ.ευχαριστω

----------


## vagg

καλησπέρα....είπα να μην ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα,αφού πάνω κάτω το ίδιο είναι...αυτή την εποχή μπορώ να ζευγαρώσω τα ζεμπράκια μου?

----------


## Efthimis98

Για εμένα μπορείς... ! 
Έχουν περάσει οι ζέστες, καθώς και η πτερόρροια... άρα δεν υπάρχει θέμα!

Το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι διατροφική προετοιμασία και είσαι έτοιμος!  :Happy: 

*Αναπαραγωγικός Οδηγός Παραδείσιων Πτηνών Συντροφιάς*

----------


## vagg

μάλιστα...κάτι ακόμα τώρα...έχω 2 ζευγάρια και τα έχω σε μια ζευγαρώστρα με χώρισμα...έχουν πρόβλημα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι σευγαρώστρα;
60άρα;

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια σημερα θα πιασω ζεμπρακια αλλα δεν εχω τροφη,δεν μπορω να αγορασω επειδη ειναι κυριακη, τι μπορω να κανω για να τα κρατησω ζωντανα μεχρι αυριο???

----------


## lagreco69

Να περιμενεις μεχρι αυριο, ειναι η καλυτερη λυση.

----------


## Anastasis

Δεν μπορω να τους βαλω λιγο φρουτο???

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα σπόρια είναι βασική τροφή και ΔΕΝ αντικαθιστάτε από φρούτα και λαχανικά! Να περιμένεις μέχρι αύριο είναι η καλύτερη λύση!
Επίσης, επειδή δεν μου απάντησες τι ζευγαρώστρα έχεις, θα σου πω ότι η 60άρα χωρισμένη στην μέση δεν κάνει για ένα ζευγάρι στην κάθε πλευρά, είναι υπερβολικά μικρή. Αν θες πάρε μία 76άρα και χώρισε την, ένα ζευγάρι από την μία και ένα από την άλλη. Είναι υπεραρκετή.

----------


## vagg

ναι 60αρα είναι...τ εννοεί το παιδί θα πιάσει?

----------


## vagg

αρα τι προτεινεις να τα βαλω σε αλλο κλουβι το ενα ζευγάρι...?γιατι να παρω αλλη δεν γίνεται καταλαβαίνεισ ειναι και το οικονομικο στην μεση..

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό είναι σε μία 60άρα 1 ζευγάρι. 
Επίσης αφού θίγεις το οικονομικό θέμα, τότε που θα στεγάσεις τα μικρά που θα βγάλει το ζευγάρι; Άρα ποιος ο λόγος να τα αναπαράξεις; Εφόσον δεν διαθέτεις το οικονομικό να αγοράσεις τουλάχιστον μία ζευγαρώστρα, που θα βάλεις τα μικρά; Με του γονείς, θα τα ξεπουπουλιάσουν για να φύγουν και να πάνε σε επόμενη γέννα, αν βγάλεις 5 μικρά -μέσος όρος μικρών στο είδος των zebra finch- και είναι 3 αρσενικά και 2 θηλυκά, τι θα απογίνουν. Αν γίνουν 6-7 μηνών θ αρχίζουν και τα μικρά να ζευγαρώνουν μεταξύ τους, προκαλώντας αιμομιξία, και ασθενείς νεοσσούς. Γιατί σου το λέω αυτό, γιατί θα χρειαστείς άλλες δύο ζευγαρώστες στις οποίες θα έχεις στην μία τα τρία αρσενικά, στην άλλη τα δύο  θηλυκά και στην ήδη υπάρχον θα είναι οι γονείς. Πάντα μιλώντας στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, έτσι... γιατί ένας ανίδεος και "βάρβαρος" ή ακόμη και άπειρος θα μπορούσε να βάλει σε κλουβί για καναρίνια 5 ζεμπράκια.. αλλά τι θες, υγιείς και δυνατούς νεοσσούς ή ασθενείς και άρρωστους; Είναι επιλογή σου, αλλά σκέψου ότι μόνο και μόνο τα λεφτά που θα δώσεις για φάρμακα να κοστίζουν περισσότερο από τα κλουβιά.

Ελπίζω να ήμουν κατανοητός. Οποιαδήποτε απορία, ρώτα με,!  :Happy: 




> τ εννοεί το παιδί θα πιάσει?


Νομίζω εννοεί θα αγοράσει, δεν πιστεύω να μένει Αυστραλία και να πιάσει, γιατί ως γνωστών δεν υπάρχουν άγρια ζεμπράκια στην Ελλάδα ή και στην Κύπρο που μιλάνε " Ελληνικά " στην ουσία!  :winky:  Χαχαχα...

----------


## vagg

δικιο έχεισ απλα μετα εχω κλουβες για τα μικρα...και εχω και ζευγαρωστρα αλλα ειχα 2 αρσενικα καναρινια με χωρισμα γιατι τα εβγαλα απο τν κλουβα για να κελαηδαν...αν ειναι τα βαζω παλι στην κλουβα και βαζω εκει το ενα ζευγαρι...τι λεσ?

----------


## Anastasis

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΖΕΜΠΡΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## Anastasis

παιδια εμενα η ζευγαρωστρα μου ειναι 60 αρα, αλλα εχω ακομη 4 μεσαιου μεγεθους κλουβια οπου εκει θα βαλω τους νεοσσους και αν γινουν υπεραρκετοι εχω και το μεγαλο το κλουβι οπου μπορω να τα βαλω ξεχωριστα με τα καναρινια

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα.... ειδικά το θηλυκό λέει!!!
Όπως βλέπει οι μεταλλάξεις είναι :

Αρσενικό αρχέγονο
Θηλυκό pied

Οι απόγονοι θα είναι 100% Normal/Pied * !!! 

*Όπου / σημαίνει split δηλ. φορέας.
* Pied, οι νεοσσοί που θα πάρεις θα είναι pied. Δεν θα ξέρεις όμως την εμφάνιση τους, καθώς η μετάλλαξη pied εκφράζεται με διάφορους τρόπους και χρωματικές ποικιλίες. Τι εννοώ, μπορεί τα μικρά να έχουν τελείως διαφορετικές κηλίδες λευκού στο σώμα τους από ότι το θηλυκό.

Επίσης, πολλά αδέλφια διαφορετικού φύλλου *ΠΟΤΕ* μαζί. Γιατί υπάρχει περίπτωση αιμομιξίας και αποτέλεσμα ασθενείς ή νεκρούς εντός του αυγού νεοσσούς!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες!!!Εσυ πως τα ξερεις ολα αυτα???Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω και κατι ακομα....Θα τα χωρισω με το χωρισμα οπως στα καναρινια?

----------


## Anastasis

Τα αρσενικα με τα θηλυκα τα καταλαμβαινουμε επισης με το ραμφος τους???(δλδ οταν ειναι κοκκινο ειναι αρσενικο και οταν πορτοκαλι θηλυκο) ή δεν εχει σημασια?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ασχολούμαι πολύ με το είδος, αλλά ποτέ δεν ασχολήθηκα με την αναπαραγωγή τους στην πράξη!  :Happy:  
Λοιπόν, το αν θα βάλεις ή όχι χώρισμα είναι ένα αμφιλεγόμενο ζήτημα. Θα σου πω τα "επιχειρήματα" και των δύο επιλογών και αποφασίζεις με βάση την δική σου σκέψη και βούληση.

Βάζεις χώρισμα : Με το να βάλεις χώρισμα εξασφαλίζεις το γεγονός ότι το ζευγάρι θα γνωριστεί ομαλά, αν είναι το ένα από τα δύο πουλιά νέα στο χώρο, και έτσι αφήνεις το αρσενικό να "πυρώσει" -κατά την γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζονται πύρωμα, από μόνα τους είναι αναπαραγωγικές μηχανές" και έτοιμα για δράση όλες τις εποχές, παρόλα αυτά δεν πρέπει να τα αναπαράγουμε το καταχείμωνο ή στα μέσα του καλοκαιριού και την πτερόρροια, έτσι ώστε να έχουμε υγιείς και γερούς νεοσσούς- ... 
Μόλις αρχίζει να τελειώνει την φωλιά βγάζεις χώρισμα. Αυτό γίνεται γιατί τα zebra finches είναι μονογαμικά στην φύση! Το θηλυκό επιλέγει ένα αρσενικό με τι οποίο θα περάσει όλη την διάρκεια της ζωής του. Άρα, επιλέγει αυτό που κάνει την καλύτερη, μεγαλύτερη, ωραιότερη φωλιά. Και για να το παίξει και δύσκολη, πάντα βάζει το θηλυκό -συνήθως τουλάχιστον- την τελευταία δημιουργική πινελιά. Μετά ακολουθούν συνεχή βατέματα, αυγά και νεοσσοί και ούτω κάθε εξής ...

Δεν Βάζεις Χώρισμα : Αν το ζευγάρι σου είναι όλη την διάρκεια του χρόνου μαζί έχουν συνηθίσει και μάθει το ένα το άλλο. Άρα καταλήγουμε στο γεγονός ότι δεν χρειάζεται χωρισμός και έπειτα επανένωση... Επίσης, αν τους βάλεις την φωλιά είναι πιθανό το αρσενικό να αποφασίσει να μην χτίσει την φωλιά αλλά να ξεκινήσει τα βατέματα. Άρα η φωλιά θα καθυστερήσει με ότι συνέπειες και αν έχει αυτό στον τομέα της αναπαραγωγής! 

Τα αρσενικά από τα θηλυκά ξεχωρίζουν πολύ εύκολα σχεδόν σε όλες τις μεταλλάξεις. Παρόλα αυτά σε δύο μεταλλάξεις όχι και τόσο εύκολα. 
Στο pied δηλ. μπορεί τα λευκά σημάδια να βγουν στην περιοχή των μάγουλων και των βουλών με αποτέλεσμα να νομίζεις ότι είναι θηλυκό και να στην φέρει και να είναι αρσενικό. Επίσης, μπορεί να μην είναι καθόλου ή και μισό καλυμμένα τα μάγουλα και οι βούλες.
Στην μετάλλαξη White δυστυχώς ο διαχωρισμός είναι πολύ δύσκολος λόγω χρωμάτων. Όσο τα αρσενικά τόσο και τα θηλυκά έχουν ένα πολύ εντυπωσιακό και ωραίο λευκό χρώμα που απλώνεται σαν πέπλο πάνω από όλο το σώμα του πουλιού. Άρα ο μόνος τρόπος αναγνώρισης του φύλου τους είναι το ράμφος. Τα αρσενικά έχουν έντονο κόκκινο ράμφος, ενώ αντίθετα τα θηλυκά ένα χλωμό και απαλό πορτοκαλοκόκκινο.

----------


## Anastasis

Δηλαδη αν καποιο θηλυκο ηταν με αλλο αρσενικο και ξαφνικα το αρσενικο πεθανει δεν θα δεχθει αλλο συντροφο???

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα δεχθεί, όπως και στην φύση. 
Αν ,στην φύση, κάποιο από το ζευγάρι φύγει από την ζωή, αυτό που μένει μόνο ψάχνει καινούργιο ταίρι.

Αυτό έχει εξαλειφθεί εν μέρη στην αιχμαλωσία, παρόλα αυτά μπορεί να πέσεις στην περίπτωση. Γι αυτό καλό είναι να τα αναπαράγουμε με το ίδιο ταίρι κάθε φορά.
Αν και μπορείς εννοείτε να κάνεις αλλαγή ταιριών... απλά στο είπα για να το γνωρίζεις!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

οκ.ευχαριστω καλο βραδυ :Angel02:

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά τα ζεμπρακια μου πηγαίνουν από το καλό στο καλύτερο. Χτες τους έβαλα φωλιά αλλά ακόμη να ξεκινήσουν να την χτίζουν...... Επίσης το αρσενικό τραγουδάει συνέχεια στο θηλυκό αλλά αυτή νομίζω πως το παίζει λίγο δύσκολη!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανησυχείς... όλα είναι μία χαρά! Η φωλιά αύριο μεθαύριο θα αρχίσει! Μην ξεχνάς ότι πρέπει πρώτα να δεθούν.

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά η φωλιά ακόμη να χτιστεί και δεν ξέρω αν ξέρουν ότι υπάρχει φωλιά. Επίσης ξέχασα να σας πω ότι από προχτές τοποθέτησα τις κλοστες στην φωλιά για να βοηθήσω να την χτισουν... Ίσως αυτό φταίει???

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην κανεις τιποτα.... θελουν χρονο δεν ειναι μηχανες...  :winky:

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια το κλουβι που τα εχω ειναι καλο????



Η καλυτερα να τα βαλω εδω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Το κλουβί που τα έχεις ήδη είναι πάρα πολύ καλό! Μην τα αλλάξεις.
ΜΗΝ τα μετακινείς γιατί αυτό τα αγχώνει και μην τα ενοχλείς με την παρουσία σου. Πρέπει να νιώσουν ασφάλεια για να αρχίσουν.

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να αφήσεις δύο πατήθρες, για να έχουν χώρο τα πουλιά να πετάν. Και αν μπορείς φτιάξε ξύλινες φυσικές σε διαφορετικά μεγέθη.

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά επιτέλους ηρεμισα. Το θηλυκό ήταν μέσα στην φωλιά αλλά δεν πρόσθεσε άλλες κλωστές.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην ανησυχείς... όλα στον καιρό τους!  :Happy: 
Άρχισαν να εξερευνούν την φωλιά ... αύριο μεθαύριο θα την έχουν έτοιμη!!!

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια σημερα τα ζεμπρακια μου εφτασαν σχεδον στο τελος για την ολοκληρωση της φωλιας τους.Θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω κατι.....Μπορω να αφηνω τα ζεμπρακια μου εξω???Μενω Κυπρο και κανει 20 βαθμους εξω το βραδυ ειναι καλα???Θα προτιμουσα να τα αφηνα εξω επειδη οταν τα βαζω μεσα ειναι ζεστα και βγαινουν εξω απο την φωλια

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ χαίρομαι που έχτισαν την φωλιά, με το καλό τα αυγά.  :Happy: 
Αλλά τι έχουμε πει; ΟΧΙ μετακινήσεις, ούτε λίγο! Νομίζεις ότι είναι από την ζέστη, είσαι λάθος όμως, φταίει που αγχώθηκαν λόγω μετακίνησης. Μία χαρά είναι 20 βαθμοί, άφησε τα έξω με *προστασία* πάντα -ή υπό την επίβλεψή σου- και θα έχεις τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω κάτι.... Η φωλιά πρέπει να ειναι εντελώς ακίνητη? Γιατί σήμερα προσεξα τον αρσενικό να φτιάχνει την φωλιά και αυτή κουνιόταν........

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα... μηπως ομως κουνιεται πολυ και πεσει στο μελλον; Προσεξε το...

----------


## Anastasis

Να πεσει οχι απλα κουνιετε. Σημερα ειδα τον αρσενικο να βατευει την θηλυκια και ειναι συνεχως μαζι στη φωλια. Σε ποσες μερες θα κανουν αυγα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Το πολύ -λογικά- σε 3-5 μέρες θα έρθει το πρώτο. Δεν είναι πότε σίγουρο... μπορεί να αργήσουν περισσότερο, αλλά μπορεί και να κάνουν και πιο σύντομα!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια τα ζεμπρακια μου ειναι μια χαρα μονο εχει απο χτες που προσεξα οτι ασ το πω στα (οπισθια) του θηλυκου ειπαρχουν λιγοστες τριχες και ειναι καπως φουσκομενο. Υπαρχει περιπτοση να ειναι αυγο?

----------


## Anastasis

Και κατι ακομα. Μετακινησα την φωλια τωρα και την εφερα μεχρι το πορτακι και παρατηρησα οτι υπηρχε αυγο. Ενα προσεξα επειδη ετσι οπως εκαναν την φωλια τους δεν φαινετε τπτ. Πειραζει που την μετακινησα?

----------


## Efthimis98

Σου είχα πει να μην μετακινήσεις το κλουβί, πόσο μάλλον την φωλιά! Απάντησε σε μου και σε μερικές ερωτήσεις....  :winky: 
Για θύμισε μου σε πιο στάδιο βρισκόμαστε, έκαναν φωλιά και γέννησαν μέσα αυγό πριν την μετακινήσεις; Τώρα που την μετακίνησες πρόσεξες καμία διαφορά, δηλ. αρσενικός την χαλάει; 
Αυτό που μου περιγράφεις με τα φτερά του θηλυκού μοιάζει πολύ με την κατάσταση των θηλυκών όταν είναι έτοιμα να γεννήσουν. 

Αν ξεφουσκώσει σημαίνει πως έκανε αυγό. Δες την φωλιά, δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο νομίζω!  :Happy:

----------


## armagedwn

> Παιδια τα ζεμπρακια μου ειναι μια χαρα μονο εχει απο χτες που προσεξα οτι ασ το πω στα (οπισθια) του θηλυκου ειπαρχουν λιγοστες τριχες και ειναι καπως φουσκομενο. Υπαρχει περιπτοση να ειναι αυγο?


Ελπίζω όπως και να έχει να παρέχεις ασβέστιο (υπό τη μορφή σουπιοκόκκαλου ή grit) για να μπορεί να έχει άνετες γέννες και χωρίς άσχημα επακόλουθα για τη μητέρα..

----------


## Anastasis

Σήμερα νομιζζω ότι έκαναν το αυγό η εχτές δεν ξέρω. Πάντως το θηλυκό είναι ακόμη φουσκωμενο. Του παρέχω σουπιοκοκκαλο και τους βάζω 2 φορές την βδομάδα αυγό. Την φωλιά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να την δω έτσι όπως την έχουν κάνει. Αύριο που θα είμαι από pc θα σας βάλω φωτο.

----------


## armagedwn

Προφανώς θα θέλει να γεννήσει (τα ζεμπράκια άλλωστε γεννάνε αρκετά αυγά). Απλά δεν πρέπει να μετακινείς κλουβί και κυρίως φωλιά αν και σαν πουλάκια είναι πολύ καλόβολα

----------


## Anastasis

οκ. Σημερα ειδα και 2ο αυγο. Επισης τους εβαλα και αυγο βραστο

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυγό με το τσόφλι κιόλας για extra ασβέστιο! Καλό είναι να υπάρχει πάντα, ειδικά με την γέννηση των νεοσσών -όταν σκάσουν- θα πρέπει να έχουν αυγό καθημερινά. 
Πώς θα το κάνεις αυτό, θα βράζεις το πρωί ένα αυγό, θα το αφήνεις να κρυώσει, και μετά κόβεις το μισό και το δίνεις το πρωί, και έπειτα το υπόλοιπο το βάζεις στην συντήρηση. Μετά από 5-6 ώρες -μιας και θα είναι χειμώνας και θα έχει κρύα- το πετάς και βγάζεις για κανένα μισάωρο το αυγό από το ψυγείο για να πάρει θερμοκρασία δωμάτιο και το μόλις επιτευχθεί αυτό το βάζεις στο κλουβί μέχρι το απόγευμα, που το αφαιρείς κιόλας γιατί αν το αφήσεις μέχρι το πρωί, θα γεμίσει μικρόβια και θα αλλοιωθεί με αποτέλεσμα αν το φάνε το πρωί πρωί πριν σηκωθείς και τους βάλεις καινούργιο να δηλητηριαστούν, τόσο αυτά όσο και οι νεοσσοί!

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια να σας πω και κατι αλλο? Πριν μια εβδομαδα τους εβαλα αυγο και το ξεχασα για 1 μερα. Υπαρχει περιπτοση να δηλητηριαστουν?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον δεν έπαθαν τίποτα τόσο καιρό μην φοβάσαι... δεν είπαμε ότι αν φάνε μία φορά θα πεθάνουν! Απλά ίσως αν το αφήσεις όλη την μέρα πάνε έντομα πάνω και αφήσουν αυγά ή ότι άλλο. Απλά προσέχουμε για να έχουμε!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

ok :Happy: ))

----------


## Anastasis

Καθονται συναιχος και τα κλοσανε.Κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να γεννησουν και το τελευταιο αυγο και μετα να καθησουν?

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι συνήθως ξεκινάνε είτε από το 3 είτε από το 4 αυγό. Παρόλα αυτά υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις, μερικά πουλιά αρχίζουν και κάθονται από το 2 κιόλας αυγό. 
Μην ανησυχείς με το παραμικρό. Ξέρουν τα πουλιά τι κάνουν!  :Happy:

----------


## armagedwn

Εν ολίγοις, άφησέ τα τα πουλάκια ήσυχα και απλά δίνε τροφή και νερό. Σε καμία δεκαπενταριά μέρες θα έχουν βγει και οι νεοσσοί οπότε και πάλι μακριά από τη φωλιά. Μπορείς να καθαρίζεις το κλουβί άφοβα αλλά όχι υπερβολές (2 φορές τη βδομάδα ας πούμε) ώστε να τα ενοχλείς το λιγότερο. Και έχε και καμιά μπανιερούλα για μπάνιο (καλύτερα εξωτερική) μιας και αυτό θα παρέχει υγρασία και στα αυγά. Μη φοβηθείς αν αργήσουν λίγο να μπούν στη φωλιά μετά από μπάνιο. Αυτά ξέρουν τα όριά τους..

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια σημερα παρατηρησα στον πατω του κλουβιου οτι ειχε ενα σπασμενο αυγο :sad:

----------


## armagedwn

Aναστάση....δε μου λες...(αλήθεια όμως!) πόσες φορές τη μέρα πας και τα πασπατεύεις τα έρμα???

----------


## Anastasis

Μια φορά την μέρα κατεβάζω το κλουβί για να ελενξω τη φωλιά και δεν τα ξαναενοχλω. Το ότι πέταξαν το αυγό τι σημαίνει?

----------


## Efthimis98

Μα βρε Αναστάση, τι είπαμε;
Το κλουβί και την φωλιά δεν την κουνάς ούτε εκατοστό... είναι αρκετό για να κάνει τα πουλιά να αφήσουν την φωλιά, να την διαλύσουν, *να παρατήσουν ή να πετάξουν τα αυγά από την φωλιά* και ακόμη χειρότερα τους νεοσσούς αν θα υπάρξουν. Μην λέμε 10 φορές τα ίδια πράγματα!
Αν είναι πολύ ψηλά και δεν φτάνεις, βάλε είτε κάποιον ψηλότερο από την οικογένεια να το κάνει, ή πάρε μία καρέκλα και ανέβα. Αλήθεια τα έχεις προστατευμένα -από αρπακτικά- έξω μόνιμα ή τα ανεβοκατεβάζεις τα έρμα πάνω κάτω μέρα - νύκτα;

----------


## Anastasis

Το κλουβί το έχω κρεμασμένο στην περκολα 2m πάνω από το πάτωμα οπότε ειναι προστατευμένα από αρπακτικά. Οπότε δεν θα τα μετακινω καθουλου. Το ότι πέταξαν το αυγό τι σημαίνει? Και επίσης υπάρχει περιπτοση να πετάξουν και αλλά?

----------


## Efthimis98

> Οπότε δεν θα τα μετακινω καθουλου. Το ότι πέταξαν το αυγό τι σημαίνει?


Εσύ θα μου πεις... τι κατάλαβες διαβάζοντας την προηγούμενη απάντηση μου....!




> Το κλουβί και την φωλιά δεν την κουνάς ούτε εκατοστό... είναι αρκετό για  να κάνει τα πουλιά να αφήσουν την φωλιά, να την διαλύσουν, *να παρατήσουν ή να πετάξουν τα αυγά από την φωλιά* και ακόμη χειρότερα τους νεοσσούς αν θα υπάρξουν. Μην λέμε 10 φορές τα ίδια πράγματα!


Επίσης να σου απαντήσω γι' αυτά.




> Το κλουβί το έχω κρεμασμένο στην περκολα 2m πάνω από το πάτωμα οπότε ειναι προστατευμένα από αρπακτικά.


Το ότι είναι κρεμασμένο ψηλά δεν αποκλείει τα αρπακτικά! Ίσως τις γάτες... αλλά τα αρπακτικά πουλιά; Ακόμη και σε περιοχές της Αθήνας Θεσσαλονίκης πόσο μάλλον σε μικρότερες πόλεις με λιγότερη βαβούρα και θόρυβο. 
Έχω χάσει αρκετά πουλιά από γεράκια, αν και στην Θεσσαλονίκη....  :sad: 




> Και επίσης υπάρχει περιπτοση να πετάξουν και αλλά?


Είναι ανάλογα με τα πουλιά, άλλα μπορεί άλλα όχι....

----------


## Anastasis

Εγώ ζω Κύπρο συγκεκριμένα Λάρνακα σε ένα χωριό και δεν εχω παρατηρήσει γεράκια μόνο λίγα κιτσι κοντα στο Σίτι μου αλλά δεν είναι πολύ επιθετεικα σε κατοικισιμεσ περιοχές μόνο σε χωράφια


* κιτσι εδώ στην Αραδιππου λέμε τα mini γερακια(μοιάζουν σαν γεράκια αλλά πιο μικρα)

----------


## armagedwn

> Μια φορά την μέρα κατεβάζω το κλουβί για να ελενξω τη φωλιά και δεν τα ξαναενοχλω. Το ότι πέταξαν το αυγό τι σημαίνει?


Δε νομίζω να χαίρονται ιδιαίτερα που κάθε μέρα έστω και μια φορά τα ενοχλείς...Η τροφή στις ταϊστρες φτάνει και για 3 μέρες και δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου γιατί πρέπει να κοιτάς τη φωλιά...Επίσης το αυγό που αναφέρεις ότι πέταξαν...σκέφτηκες μήπως και την περίπτωση να το έκαναν κάτω απλά επειδή η θηλυκιά φοβήθηκε και βγήκε από τη φωλιά (τα πουλιά γεννάνε πρωί οπότε οι πρωινές επισκέψεις απαγορεύονται) ή επειδή η συχνή σου παρουσία τα έχει εκνευρίσει κι έχουν αποσυντονιστεί?? Άστα εκεί που τα έχεις και ξέχνα ότι υπάρχουν αφού τους δίνεις μόνο τροφή και νερό όταν αυτό είναι αναγκαίο.

----------


## Efthimis98

> δεν είναι πολύ επιθετεικα σε κατοικισιμεσ περιοχές μόνο σε χωράφια


Εγώ, πάντως, δεν ξέρω *άγριο γεράκι* που δεν κυνηγάει πουλιά, πόσο μάλλον σε κλουβιά! Μόλις βγουν από την διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής -τελειώσουν- θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις κάτι!
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα λέει ο Γιώργος... όλα αυτά μπορεί να σου κακοφαίνονται που σου λέμε -αν και δεν θα έπρεπε- , εμείς για το καλό και το δικό σου και των πουλιών στα λέμε!!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

Ok.θα κανω ότι μου λετε

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια παρατηρησα οτι ολο ο αρσενικος καθετε στα αυγα και μερικες φορες η θηλυκια

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα ζεμπράκια μοιράζονται την εργασία .... δεν είναι κανένα από τα δύο κορόιδο!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

Παδια τα ζεμπρακια μου πηγαινουν απο το καλο στο καλυτερο. Ακομη μια εβδομαδα και ελπιζω να δω τον πρωτο νεοσσο!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Πρόσεχε τα *"σαν τα μάτια σου" .*

και λάβε *"μέτρα προστασίας"* από αρπακτικά!!

----------


## Anastasis

Σιγουρα Ηλια....
 :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια κανονικα σημερα ή αυριο θα αρχισουν να βγαινουν οι πρωτοι νεοσσοι. Αγωνιω...... :Jumping0011:

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω κατι. Πως μπορω να δω αν εχουν βγει οι νεοσσοι χωρις να φοβησω τους γονεις?Μην φοβαστε δεν θα κανω τπτ μεχρι να μου δω απαντηση σας.....

----------


## Anastasis

Μπορει κανεις να μου απαντησει? ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Όταν βγαίνουν οι γονείς τότε είναι η ευκαιρία. Αν δεν βγαίνουν ή δεν μπορείς να δεις μην το διακινδυνέψεις!
Απλά περίμενε... θα ακούσεις φωνές να ζητάν τροφή ...  :winky:

----------


## Anastasis

οκ.ευχαριστω.Παντως δεν βγαινουν ποτε και οι δυο γονεις μαζι απο τη φωλια.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό αυτό ...  :winky:

----------


## Anastasis

Τι σημαινει αυτο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ότι είναι λογικό οι γονείς να  παραμένουν στην φωλιά, εφόσον και ΑΝ έχουν γεννηθεί οι νεοσσοί! 
Είναι "γυμνοί" και ευάλωτοι στις αλλαγές θερμοκρασίας, ιδιαίτερα όταν πέφτει... και επίσης χρειάζονται ανά δύο ώρες τροφή! Από την 2η κυρίως μέρα, καθώς την πρώτην έχουν ακόμη τροφή στον πρόλοβό τους από το εσωτερικό του αυγού...  :winky:

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι τα οπίσθια της θηλυκιας ήταν φουσκομενα αρκετά σαν να και είχε αυγο. Τι μπορεί να είναι? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνει 2 γεννά τώρα που γεννιούνται οι νεοσσοί?

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια σημερα ακουσα τα πρωτα τιτιβισματα νεοσσων αλλα δεν ξερω ποσοι νεοσσοι βγηκαν......

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πειράζει... μην τα ενοχλείς καθόλου. Μόνο για τροφή. Σε καμία περίπτωση μην προσπαθήσεις να τα βγάλεις με το ζόρι από την φωλιά.... όλα θα αποκαλυφθούν σε λίγες μέρες!  :winky:

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά σήμερα ειδα 2 μικρά ζεμπρακια. Είναι πολυ χαριτωμένα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχουν βγουν περισσότερα επειδή δεν φαινονταν όλα. Επίσης τώρα εγκαταλιπουν και οι δύο γονείς πιο συχνά την φωλιά για να τρωνε.... Με τα αυγά που δεν βγήκαν τι να κάνω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Άστα λίγο ακόμη και σε λίγες μέρες τα αφαιρείς. Πόσων ημερών είναι; ξέρεις;

----------


## Anastasis

Ο πρώτος νεοσσος 3-4 ημερων ο δεύτερος 2 και μετά δεν ξέρω... Φοβαμαι μην σπάσουν και γινει η φωλιά άνω κάτω.....

----------


## Anastasis

Και κατι άλλο οι γονείς τώρα που τα παρατηρώ είναι όλο ασκώ από τη φωλιά, τρωνε, τα ταΐζουν και πάλη τρώνε χωρίς να τα ζεσταίνουν....

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξέρουν πιστεύω τι κάνουν. Για πρώτη φορά α πάνε πολύ καλά!  :Happy:  Μόνο μην τα ενοχλείς. Έχει αποκλείσει το γεγονός κάποιο αυγό να είναι ένσπορο;
Πέρασαν οι μέρες προθεσμίας; ( δηλ. αν τα αυγά είναι 16 - 17 ημερών τότε τα αφαιρείς αμέσως αύριο το πολύ μεθαύριο! )

----------


## Anastasis

Πως θα τα αφαιρέσω? Θα βάλω το χέρι μου στην φωλιά? Μα έτσι δεν θα τα φοβίσω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πρέπει να βάλεις το χέρι μέσα... αλλά εγώ θα πρότεινα να τα αφήσεις! Για αυτό και προτείνουμε ξύλινες φωλιές, έχεις πιο εύκολη πρόσβαση μέσα. Αν θες να τα αφαιρέσεις είτε με μία λαβίδα , προσεκτικά και ήρεμα μην τραυματίσεις τα μικρά ή σπάσεις κανένα αυγό, ή μετά πολύ γρήγορα βάζεις το χέρι στην φωλιά βγάζεις τα αυγά και τα πετάς. Πολύ γρήγορα όμως...
Δεν έχω εμπειρία γι' αυτό ότι σου λέω είναι μόνο από "θεωρία" !

----------


## Anastasis

Μπορώ όμως να κατεβάσω  το κλουβί για να αφαίρεσω τα αυγά για να είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα τραυμάτισω τους νεοσσούς. Μόνο για να αφαίρεσω τα αυγά.....

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν ξέρω, αν και δεν νομίζω να στρεσαριστούν τόσο ώστε να παρατήσουν τους νεοσσούς. Περίμενε να μας πουν οι πιο έμπειροι!  :Happy:

----------


## Anastasis

Οκ θα περιμένω απάντηση τους!!!!

----------


## Anastasis

Τελικά τι να κάνω?

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια κατεβασα το κλουβι για να αφαιρεσω τα αυγα και προσεξα 4 μικρα ζεμπρακια.Βεβαια υπηρχε ενα αρκετα μεγαλυτερο απο τα αλλα 3.Ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος. Δεν προσεξα αυγα και ετσι εβαλα το κλουβι παλι πισω.

----------


## Gardelius

Καλό είναι να μην το μετακινήσεις πάλι.

----------


## Anastasis

Ενταξει

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια τα ζεμπρακια μου τρωνε απιστευτα γρηγορα την τροφη που τους βαζω διοτι εχουν να ταισουν ακομη 4 κεφαλακια. Πριν βγουν οι νεοσσοι εκαναν 4 μερες για να φανε την τροφη και τωρα σε 2 μερες δεν αφηνουν τιποτα. Ειμαι αρκετα ενθουσιασμενος

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραία... τι σημαίνει αυτό;
Συχνές προσθήκες τροφής... και να παρατηρείς αν τελειώνει κάθε στιγμή για να μην μείνουν νηστικοί οι νεοσσοί! Είναι πολύ ευαίσθητοι και με το παραμικρό...

----------


## Anastasis

Και κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα!!Ο μεγαλυτερος νεοσσος δεν ξερω αν εχει και ο πιο μικρος αρχισε και βγαζει "αγκαθια" φτερα.....Ελπιζω να καταλαβατε

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια περιπου οι νεοσσοι ποσων ημερων αρχιζουν να βγαζουν φτερα "αγκαθια"? επειδη οι 2 εχουν βγαλει αρκετα στα φτερα τους και οι αλλοι δυο αρχιζουν αλλα λιγοτερο....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι και μην κοιτάς συνέχεια τους νεοσσούς!!  :Happy: 
Δες εδώ, τα λέει όλα :

*Zebra Finch*Μην αγχώνεσαι σε λίγες μέρες οι νεοσσοί θα γεμίσουν πούπουλα και σε 18 περίπου μέρες μετά την γέννησή τους θα βγουν από την φωλιά.  :Happy: 
Όταν βγουν από την φωλιά μην τους χωρίσεις. Θα περιμένεις άλλες 15 με 20 μέρες μέχρι να δεις ότι τρώνε μόνα τους και δεν έχουν ανάγκη τους γονείς. Αλλά να είσαι σίγουρος ότι μπορούν να φάνε για να μην τα χωρίσεις και πεθάνουν της πείνας.

----------


## armagedwn

Οι νεοσσοί μεγαλώνουν πολύ γρήγορα. Το βασικό είναι να αφήσεις ήσυχους τους γονείς να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους που εφόσον έχουν μεγαλώσει οι νεοσσοί, σημαίνει ότι την κάνουν καλά! Προφανώς υπάρχουν μεγαλύτεροι και μικρότεροι νεοσσοί αφού βγαίνει ένας σχεδόν κάθε μέρα οπότε ο τέταρτος θα είναι και μικρότερος κατά 4 ολόκληρες μέρες που γι'αυτά είναι σαν ανθρώπινοι μήνες σχεδόν! Οι νεοσσοί θα πρέπει να μείνουν στο κλουβί με τους γονείς ώσπου να δεις ότι αρχίσουν να τρέφονται μόνοι τους. Τότε θα τους βάλεις σε χωριστό χώρο γιατί να είσαι σίγουρος ότι με το που θα σκάσουν μύτη από τη φωλιά (εννίοτε και νωρίτερα) οι γονείς θα προχωρήσουν σε άλλη γέννα οπότε και θα κινδυνεύσουν να σκοτωθούν από τους γονείς αν δεν τα χωρίσεις. Έχει καιρό όμως ακόμα και αν δε θέλεις δυσάρεστα επακόλουθα θα πρέπει να τα αφήσεις στην ησυχία τους.

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά αν μπορείτε να μυ απαντήσετε γρηγορα. Έχω τα ζεμπρακια μου εξω και ήδη έχει αρχίσει να βρέχει και προβλέπω αρκετες βροχές.. τι να κάνω?

----------


## stephan

Να τα προστατέψεις με κάποιο τρόπο απο το κρύο και τα ρεύματα αέρα ή να τα βάλεις μόνιμα μέσα(μέχρι τι οριστικό τέλος της αναπαραγωγικης διαδικασίας).

----------


## Anastasis

Μαλον θα κάνω το δεύτερο αλλά δεν θα εγκαταληψουν τη φωλιά?

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά τελικά θα τα βάλω μέσα άρχισε και βρέχει αρκετά.....

----------


## armagedwn

H καλύτερη λύση! Ήδη έχω χάσει 2 γέννες από το κρύο!

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά από ποσών ημερων βγαίνουν οι νεοσσοι από την φωλιά?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες τα link που σου παρέθεσα πριν λίγες μέρες...

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά τώρα που τα έβαλα μέσα κοιτάζω ποιο συχνά μέσα στην φωλιά έτσι παρατηρησα ότι ο ένας νεοσσος άρχισε να βγάζει άσπρα φτεράενω οι άλλοι τρεις γκριζομαυρα. Σε αυτόν που βγάζει άσπρα σημαίνει ότι το φτερομα του θα είναι άσπρο?

----------


## Anastasis

Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα έχασα ένα μικρό άσπρο ζεμρακι. Το πρωί το βρήκα στον πατό του κλουβιού. Από ότι παρατήρησα είχε περιττοματα στα οπισθια του που δεν μπορούσε ίσως να τα βγάλει επειδή μάλλον ήταν πολύ σφηκτα. Τα αλλά ρια μεγαλοσαν έβγαλα και πολλά φτερά και συνεχώς βγάζουν το κεφαλάκι τους έξω από την φωλιά αλλά δεν τολμάνε να βγούνε. Σε λίγες μέρες ελπίζω να βγουν στο κλαρί. Είναι τώρα 2 μαύρα και 1 άσπρο 15 ημερων περίπου. Την τροφή την γεμίζω καθημερινα!!!

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά σημερα τα 2/3 ζεμπρακια βγηκαν από την φωλια. Τι να τα κανω?

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδιά δυστυχώς απεβίωσε και το άλλο άσπρο. Τοποθέτησα το άλλο που βγήκε από την φωλια παλι πισω. Μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κάποιος?

----------


## despoiki

Αναστάση λυπάμαι πολύ για τα μικρά σου.. :Angel02: 
Ήταν κάτασπρα? Μεγάλωναν όσο και τα υπόλοιπα? Γιατί κ εγώ είχα πάθει το ίδιο με έναν άσπρο νεοσσό, ο οποίος υπολειπόταν σε ανάπτυξη σε σχέση με τα αδερφάκια μου!

----------


## Anastasis

Παιδια το ζεμπρακι που μου εμεινε μεγαλωνει και ειναι αρσενικο. ενας φιλοσ μου εδωσε ενα θηλυκο και μαλλον θα προχορισω για αναπαταγωγη. Τωρα ειναι 3+ μηνων και η θηλυκια 6

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι ... τα πουλιά θα πρέπει να είναι και τα δύο τουλάχιστον 8 μηνών, με το θηλυκό ίσως και λίγο μεγαλύτερο δηλ. χρόνου!!  :Happy:

----------

